# Recommendation on Gaiters



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm looking into getting some gaiters, as my boots are only about ~6" high. 

I can get a discount on black diamond apex gaiters for about $35. I read on black ovis that they seem to be pretty well built and get the job done. Does anyone have any experience with these? I'm wondering if I should just go with these because of the discount. The other two I was looking into was the kennetrek hunting gaiter, or saving up for the sitka stormfront gaiter. But likely not going with the Sitka. Too pricey.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Kennetreks fell apart on me after one season. I’ve used the Kuiu ones for the last 3 years and have loved them. They have held up well too


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

OR crocodiles would be my vote. The KUIU gaiters are very similar as well and have performed really well for me. Lots of busting brush on the front over several years with both gaiters and they have both held up and performed extremely well.

I’ve owned two pairs of Sitka gaiters(not the stormfront), and have been underwhelmed with their fit, function, and durability. Sitka is great for a lot of stuff, but their gaiters have left something to be desired.

I don’t have any experience with the black diamond gaiters, so I’m not much help there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I have been using Kennetreks for the last five years. They are the only gaiters I have ever owned. I cant find a reason to replace them.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I dont know much but I like my KUIU 🐊's

If you or anyone else wants free shipping on any order, I have a code for you.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

My kennetreks held up for several years but also just switched to some kuiu. To me they seem like they will do awesome.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

It seems like everyone loves the kuius! Which one does everyone have? The yukon or kutana?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I bought the yukons as I just use them in snow. They might be a little hot for warmer weather if your trying to keep stickers off etc. I havent used these in warm weather to know. Down south I wore the snake gaiters as rattlers all over the place. Now those are hot as heck. But gave piece of mind. Nothing like walking out of spots at night and just hearing rattles but cant see them. Hated that.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Yrrrp. I'm wearing the Yukon.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yukon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’ve enjoyed my Kenetrek gaiters. I had some cheaper ones but they were noisy and didn’t hold up well.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Kwalk3 said:


> OR crocodiles would be my vote. The KUIU gaiters are very similar as well and have performed really well for me. Lots of busting brush on the front over several years with both gaiters and they have both held up and performed extremely well.
> 
> I've owned two pairs of Sitka gaiters(not the stormfront), and have been underwhelmed with their fit, function, and durability. Sitka is great for a lot of stuff, but their gaiters have left something to be desired.
> 
> ...


I definitely thought about the OR crocodiles. I'd rather buy their gear over Black diamond just about any day. But, for $85, I figured some camo gaiters from a solid hunting company would be preferable.

Between the crocodile and Yukon, what are the benefits and drawbacks of each?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Functionally they are very similar. I’m not entirely certain that KUIU didn’t use the crocodile as the base for their design of the Yukon Gaiter.

The crocodiles might be a tad more durable. To me, the lower portion around the boot seems a little more substantial. My Yukon gaiters have some small wear spots on the inside of the ankles. Nothing through the waterproof lining and they still work great though. And that wear has come over 5+ years of hard use and abuse.

Truthfully, I don’t think you can go wrong with either. There’s not much I can point to as a con with the either of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Aznative said:


> I bought the yukons as I just use them in snow. They might be a little hot for warmer weather if your trying to keep stickers off etc. I havent used these in warm weather to know. Down south I wore the snake gaiters as rattlers all over the place. Now those are hot as heck. But gave piece of mind. Nothing like walking out of spots at night and just hearing rattles but cant see them. Hated that.


Good lord!! That was in AZ I hope!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Aznative said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the yukons as I just use them in snow. They might be a little hot for warmer weather if your trying to keep stickers off etc. I havent used these in warm weather to know. Down south I wore the snake gaiters as rattlers all over the place. Now those are hot as heck. But gave piece of mind. Nothing like walking out of spots at night and just hearing rattles but cant see them. Hated that.
> ...


Yes in AZ. Im sure southern utah has a few but spots in AZ has a ton. Hate them things.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I was lucky to be given snake chaps from a job in the Mojave desert. Snakes? Yes. Watch out for the mountains above Honeyville. Me and my son almost stepped on three snakes hiking out at night and growing up there I know there are many more rattlers. 

As mentioned, if you want free shipping or decide to go with the Yukons, I have a code for you. I like KUIU but their shipping is just flat out ridiculous. I think the code is good until the end of November


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

olibooger said:


> .
> 
> As mentioned, if you want free shipping or decide to go with the Yukons, I have a code for you. I like KUIU but their shipping is just flat out ridiculous. I think the code is good until the end of November


That's great! Thank you very much. I'll have to make a decision on that soon


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Well, I ended up deciding to give the black diamond apex gaiters a shot. I went in a store and checked out the kennetreks as well as the OR crocodiles. Comparing all three, it seemed as though the black diamonds are just as burly as the other two and since I can get the black diamond ones for $35, I decided to give them a shot. But I do appreciate everyone's insight!

I'll report back here after using them quite a bit to let everyone know my thoughts!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I run the Kuiu and I have a buddy that runs the black diamond. Honestly black diamond ones work great and are almost as good as mine. Mine are just a hair more durable but so far that hasn't stopped my buddy on numerous hikes and hunts including to sheep hunts, goat hunts on Kodiak, interior bison hunting, moose hunting, and more ptarmigan hunts than I could count.


----------

